# Corsa Extra frame question



## bentley07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just bought this Merckx frame, without knowing much about it...

Can anyone here tell me which year/type it is? I could'nt find much info regarding the code on the bottombracket... 

Also, where can I find the decals for this particular model if I wanted to restore the paint?

Any help/information is greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!

-Roland


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

corsa extra, early to mid 90s. Columbus SLX tubing? Kelme livery
these sites will help

http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/

http://www.tearsforgears.com/2008/04/merckx-serial-number-updates.html

any quality bike refinisher can get the decals


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Those decals are the ones with the gold edges. I thought they were pretty hard to find? I have never been able to. Nice bike BTW.


atpjunkie said:


> corsa extra, early to mid 90s. Columbus SLX tubing? Kelme livery
> these sites will help
> 
> http://www.cadre.org/Merckx/
> ...


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I would not repaint that - Clean it up - touch it up, and ride it like you stole it.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree. I might be inclined to touch it up. I have had good success with mixing enamel paints (from a hobby shop) to match colors


fasteddy07 said:


> I would not repaint that - Clean it up - touch it up, and ride it like you stole it.


----------



## bentley07 (Oct 1, 2008)

Got another one  much better condition IMO

Couldn't find info on a Corsa Extra with Reynolds tubing though... I though only the Grand Prix's are build with Reynolds?























































Sorry for cellphone pics, and dust  According to the owner the bike's been sitting in his garage for the last 15 years!

Cheers


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*Very nice.......*

753 Merckx there, if it was bigger I would be PMing you to buy it, would really like that bike.

Congrats

Rob


----------



## saffs (Jul 11, 2011)

That's fantastic! Nothing needs doing. Just a clean and enjoy


----------

